# Birds in my garage- wont leave!



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

I had similar experience to you but not in the garage, they were in the kitchen exhaust fan pipe (they got in through the broken exhaust cover with small opening). 


I replaced the babies while the parents were gone, put them in a new bird house and stuffed with the nesting materials removed from the pipe. I put the house outside a window next to the pipe entry so I can monitor it through the window. I saw the parents standing on the gutter of my neighbour's house for while then continue their business and fed the babies after they realized it was safe. We thought it's all good, the next morning, the babies were dead and parents were gone. Probably due to the cold @ night? Early spring in Toronto, Canada.

If you are from warmer climate area maybe you can replace the nest on a tree near your house?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If you want clean cars either park outside or kill the chicks.

Next year don’t let them get in there in the first place.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Sadly, Ron's advice is on the money. My garage had been abandoned for a year and birds/ squirrels pulled out the soffit grates and turned the attic into an aviary. I'm talking many dozens of nests.

I spent a very sad day stapling up hardware cloth over every opening. But the next day was worth some tears as I watched one perplexed starling after another try to get inside.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Stephen S. said:


> If you are from warmer climate area maybe you can replace the nest on a tree near your house?


I truly hope others say there is a way, but growing up in the middle (between cold and warm) all I’ve seen is, messing with the nest never has a positive result.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

How about getting a dust cover for the cars! :yes:


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe a little used cat litter near the entrances? Radio?

Btw, cat litter did not work for squirrels in my attic.

I have had a problem with the birds fighting (?) the mirrors and the wheels on my vehicle parked outside. Have even had then attacking the sides when they shine.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

boman47k said:


> I have had a problem with the birds fighting (?) the mirrors and the wheels on my vehicle parked outside. Have even had then attacking the sides when they shine.


This is an important point. Mirrors can be used to help keep birds away. That whole 'bird-brained' thing, combined with aggression and territoriality.

I've hung CDs at places where I want to keep away the starlings. I used string and weights to allow them to spin. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Its that time of year. Birds are making nests in the entry-way porches here. They usually leave after the chicks have learned to fly. Maybe it's cause there are stray cats roaming about.
I'd say to get a pet cat but they'd climb all over your new cars.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I try to tear down the nests before they get them completely built. Otherwise you have to break eggs, kill chicks or just let them be till the fledge. I've never had success at moving a nest either. They will invariably abandon the nest ans the babies will suffer a worse fate. At least I can end it humanely for them.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Whew....first break in 2 days......sorry for delay guys, but man, been too busy to reply. Good tips here. Looks like it was a bunch recently hatched/growing feathers, and as of today, theyre all gone!

Never had them before...in over 10 yrs. Once, I used mothballs for squirrels....mixed success. Ammonia helps too. but I even tried to shake the smitherines out of a big bag to make crunchy noises but it didnt scare them (2 days ago, that was).

Anyway, lets hope theyre gone for good (until next spring? LOL)


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

noquacks said:


> Whew....first break in 2 days......sorry for delay guys, but man, been too busy to reply. Good tips here. Looks like it was a bunch recently hatched/growing feathers, and as of today, theyre all gone!
> 
> Never had them before...in over 10 yrs. Once, I used mothballs for squirrels....mixed success. Ammonia helps too. but I even tried to shake the smitherines out of a big bag to make crunchy noises but it didnt scare them (2 days ago, that was).
> 
> Anyway, lets hope theyre gone for good (until next spring? LOL)



What kind of birds were they?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Windows said:


> What kind of birds were they?


All I can say is tweety birds......with a tinge of red.....Not a member of the Audobon Society....LOL


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

noquacks said:


> Whew....first break in 2 days......sorry for delay guys, but man, been too busy to reply. Good tips here. Looks like it was a bunch recently hatched/growing feathers, and as of today, theyre all gone!
> 
> Never had them before...in over 10 yrs. Once, I used mothballs for squirrels....mixed success. Ammonia helps too. but I even tried to shake the smitherines out of a big bag to make crunchy noises but it didnt scare them (2 days ago, that was).
> 
> Anyway, lets hope theyre gone for good (until next spring? LOL)


They'll return. The default setting of birds is to return to where they were hatched.

Now that they're gone, knock down the nest. Next year, watch it closely and remove any shreds of a nest when they start building.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Birds in your garage*



DrHicks said:


> They'll return. The default setting of birds is to return to where they were hatched.
> 
> Now that they're gone, knock down the nest. Next year, watch it closely and remove any shreds of a nest when they start building.


I put two coffee cans with a hand full of mothballs, then placed them in the rafters areas away from kids. Insects and animals cant smell with the fumes given off and vacate the area. I leave them there all year. same in my attic in the house I can't smell the mothballs in the house.

Robut :whistling2:


----------



## UFoPilot (Apr 24, 2008)

Snake.....


----------

